# Panasonic PT-DW5100 Service Manual



## wwl (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone that might have some idea on a particular lamp problem I am having would be greatly appreciated. My shop is attempting to repair a panasonic dw5100 projector. Lamp two has blown and obviously with the slot empty I have the red light clearly lit. Transferring the lamp from slot one to two throws both lamps to red light. Current guess is a sensor problem. Putting a good lamp in slot one will work, putting the same lamp in slot two won't solve the problem. Any ideas?

Had a little bit of a hard time trying to find a real manual for the projector that's giving my shop some issues but I found one. I'll repost a mirror download here for anyone else who might like the real shop manual with exploded views, troubleshooting, parts list and detailed instructions on taking it apart piece by piece.

http://www.filedropper.com/panasonicptdw5100noncommercialmanual


----------



## Amiers (Mar 22, 2013)

wwl said:


> Anyone that might have some idea on a particular lamp problem I am having would be greatly appreciated. My shop is attempting to repair a panasonic dw5100 projector. Lamp two has blown and obviously with the slot empty I have the red light clearly lit. Transferring the lamp from slot one to two throws both lamps to red light. Current guess is a sensor problem. Putting a good lamp in slot one will work, putting the same lamp in slot two won't solve the problem. Any ideas?
> 
> Had a little bit of a hard time trying to find a real manual for the projector that's giving my shop some issues but I found one. I'll repost a mirror download here for anyone else who might like the real shop manual with exploded views, troubleshooting, parts list and detailed instructions on taking it apart piece by piece.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/panasonicptdw5100noncommercialmanual




After Reading Chapter 10 it just looks simply like both of the lamps need to be replaced. If your lamp monitors are turning red. but that is the simple answer.


----------

